# Deer/Elk Rifle



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to start hunting big game, so what would you guys recommend for a starter Deer/Elk rifle. I'm looking for one around $0-$500.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My first deer/elk rifle was a bolt action 30-06 Winchester. Still have it and still shoot it.

A .270 would be a good choice for both deer and elk. If it is mainly going to be used for deer, I'd look at a .243, 25-06 or 7mm-08.

Many good manufacturers out there. Fondle several different ones in your price range and then choose the one that feels the best and most comfortable for you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nearly every reputable gun writer in the country says the 30-06 is the best all around big game cartridge in north america. Field and Stream did a survey in 2007? about what is the most popular rifle. The Remington 700 came in as the favorite. You can get a Remington 700 with a Cabelas 3-12x40 scope for under $500. Walmart also carries that model for similar prices. Remington has a $40 mail-in rebate you can use no matter where you buy one. 

As for cartridge - .270 win., 7mm Rem Mag, .308, 30-06, 300 win mag - will all work well on deer and elk, with no functional differences between them out to about 300-350 yards. All of these cartridges will work if you practice well. None will work if you don't. 

There are several threads already on this site extolling the virtues of the caliber of the day vs. the ol' reliables. Bottom line is anything in that range will work. And you can have a decent hunting rifle in the price range you are looking. As for my personal recommendation - Remington 700 in 30-06. And Walmart can order you one in a very cool camo pattern.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

GaryFish is right on! That is not only a starter rifle, it is a lifetime rifle. Great hunting.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 on the 30-06, Not only because its a reliable cartrage but because it is so popular. All the gun makers have rifles in that caliber and you can find ammo in about every small shop you go into.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

1+ on 30-06 or .270 and I have read great reviews on the Thompson Center Venture, just looked one over at Cabelas for $425.00. Also no complaints about Rem 700, and Savage is no slouch when it comes to low priced tack drivers. I am soon to be in the market for a rifle as well and have pretty much narrowed it down to the Remington 700 CDL or the T/C in .270 win.

Have fun shoppin' :mrgreen:


----------



## utdavidhunting (Oct 28, 2009)

A 308 or a 7mm08 will do the job with less recoil, Remington is good so is Savage.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Remington 700*: A gun that will pass down through generations for a very long time. I know, Im the third generation on mine. Grandpa's trusy old .270 has put down nearly every big game critter in North America.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an original idea, that no one else has mentioned, other than cfarnwide, Mike, Gary and a few others, otherwise, this is my own idea...j/k I was about to post verbatim what Gary had. I made a similar decision just a few months ago and ended up with the Rem 700 in 30-06. The wide array of bullets and bullet availability is what did it for me along with pretty comparable ballistics to most popular calibers. I got the ADL model in blue synthetic that has a $40 rebate from Remington through Thursday I believe to where the price (just as Gary mentioned) was $459 after rebate with a Cabela's 3-12x40 scope w/ EXT reticle--Here is the link to the Cabela's site. It is $519 after rebate now, but they have had them on sale off and on over the last three months, but the rebate from Remington does end this Thursday. I really like the light feel of the gun (compared to my Browning BAR) and the overall low matte look, so far so good.
Here is the rebate info http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/ ... oupon.ashx


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there a big difference between the remington 700 and 770?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

adamb said:


> Is there a big difference between the Remington 700 and 770?


Simply put, YES!!
For about $170 in difference, I would certainly make the investment in the better 700. If times are really tough and you just can't do it the 770 may get the job done for you, though.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Remington Model 700 is a classic that has proven itself as an excellent rifle in big game, target, and tactical/sniper service for decades.

The Remington Model 770 (previously 710) is a cheap piece of crap foisted on us by the bean counters (not engineers) at Remington to garner the low end of the market and generate a large profit margin. DO NOT BUY ONE!

Same thing for the Mossberg ATR.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> The Remington Model 770 (previously 710) is a cheap piece of crap foisted on us by the bean counters (not engineers) at Remington to garner the low end of the market and generate a large profit margin. DO NOT BUY ONE!


Kicks like a .50 cal., crappy action, cheap bolt, cheap barrel, uncomfortable stock.

P.O.S. waste of money and effort .


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright, is there a savage model that compares to the the 700 or should I just start looking for a 700?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ruger M77 and the Winchester Model 70 fit in the same catagory as the Remington 700.

Winchester is not in business anymore but the name has been bought out. But their rifles will out last several generations just like the Remington 700.

The Browning A bolt also is in that class, but I don't know the prices.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Savage, Weatherby Vanguard, and Tikka make good rifles that start out low but overlap the various Remington 700 and Ruger M77 MKII series rifles in price and feature. Brownings tend to generally run a bit more. You pay for the Browning name but they are good rifles. You should really get a hands-on look at a variety of each brand and compare it to the others.

Savages have really come up in the world and are accurate, good, solid, and dependable. Where they lacked previously was in _aesthetics_ mainly. The AccuTrigger gave them a first-class trigger and started them on the road upward. Because they span a large section of the affordable market, Savage offers a dizzying variety of models (_and model numbers!_) from plain-jane to 700-BDL-like fancy. You will have to look at them and compare. The Stevens is a plain-jane Savage 110 without the AccuTrigger that is more like the old Savage cheapies.

The Weatherby Vanguard is another similar priced rifle that is a very good outfit. Made by Howa, the Vanguards I have seen are solid and very accurate rifles with decent aesthetics. Once again there is a variety of models and grades to look at. One is the MOA rifle that is hand-picked from the best shooters and receives a upgraded stock to enhance this. Vanguard triggers have also been improved recently. These are one of my favorites.

Tikka makes great rifles as well with very good customer feedback, but I have no experience with them at all.


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

My opinon would be to stick with the rem. 700, savage or a ruger m77. just before deer season me and the wife went to get her a gun she held the savage the wetherby vanguard the marlin and the rem 700 adl, she hated the way the marlin and the wetherby felt. she liked the rem. the best so we bought the rem.700 adl in a .308 it shoots great the recoil is little it kicks half of what my ruger .308 kick. its a great gun. but u should choose a gun that is comfortable and feels good to you.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

adamb said:


> Is there a big difference between the remington 700 and 770?


HUGE difference! Stay as far away from the 770 as possible. if they could find any plastic parts to replace good quality metal parts, they did it on the 770. Dont let the price of the 770 tease you. it is not even in the same ball park as the 700! other than a 700, the Ruger M77 (hawkeye) is an excellent option. less than that, I would look at Savage.. I dont really dig savages, but a LOT of people swear by them.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

> Tikka makes great rifles as well with very good customer feedback, but I have no experience with them at all.


A cow elk had a bad experience with one last Saturday... my buddies daughter punched a nice hole through it's lungs at 311 yards. Tikka makes a good rifle.

Throw any of the above rifles to your shoulder and see what fits YOU best.


----------

